# Fiat 2.8jtd auto ECU remapping?



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Any experience of remapping Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd with 4speed automatic gearbox

Regards

Garadi


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is a subject we have not ben asked about, with an auto box.

cabby


----------

